# Spring Forest Qigong



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

http://www.learningstrategies.com/Qigong/Intro1.asp

What is Qigong?

An easy-to-follow combination of controlled breathing, focused concentration, and simple movement.

Qigong works with the body?s energy. Ancient Chinese wisdom calls this energy "Qi" (pronounced "chee," sometimes spelled "chi"). Qi has been called the "mother of blood."

"It is believed that by moving Qi through the body, you can heal yourself of many ailments," says medical doctor Richard Gerber, author of the definitive text for energetic medicine, "Vibrational Medicine: New Choices for Healing Ourselves" as well as "Vibrational Medicine for the 21st Century".

How Qigong works

According to the Chinese model, sickness, pain, and other health anomalies are caused when Qi energy is blocked. When Qi cannot flow through the body, two things happen:

First, excess Qi builds up where it is not needed or wanted. This is like water damming on a river and flooding a neighborhood.

Second, other parts of the body do not receive enough Qi. This is like the riverbed drying out on the other side of a dam, destroying river life.

Qigong exercises remove blocks and increase the flow of energy through your body. When it flows free, Qi energy heals and restores the body.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

not marketing anything btw, lol :shock: just looking to help the cause

ive been looking for many ways outa this dp hell and ive tried and done and nothing helps... so im not guaranteeing anything here


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Good post. I think science and the medical profession does need to start looking at (in this case Qi) but also other forms of energy therapies. There are some xtreme obvious benefits with them. There are plenty out there. Reiki is also a good one. Thanks for the link anyway Universal.

Regards
Jeremy


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I have been doing many different sorts of Qigong for about a year, although I havn't tried Spring Forest Qigong I read a study where it cured depression. Qigong hasn't cured my DP but it has helped reduce anxiety, anger, lethargy and I havn't got ill since I started it.

It is probably one of the best health promoting / anti ageing exercise you can ever do and can make you feel pretty good about yourself for a while. If you ever see any photos of Qigong masters you will be amazed at how young they look for their age.

I can pretty much tell you anything you want to know about it if you want to know any details?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

i'd like to know some of the details on the types of meditation you do with qigong. any more that you can write about it pablo?

thanks,
:wink:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

All it really is, is a slow more meditative version of Tai Chi but is far more medical and healing in nature. There are hundreds of different types but I will tell you about two which I like. It is common for meditation to be included in Qigong but I dont really incorporate it as the movement itself is very meditative

1 - 5 Element Qigong (Dr Paul Lam), I learned this from DVD and it is very simple and only takes about 10 mins a day. Simply 5 standing exercises. This is probably the most simple yet effective Qigong. Straight after doing it I looked into the mirror and my cheeks were rosy red and my shoulders were so relaxed and I felt energised. After a week or so I could really feel the different qualities of energy with each movement.

2 - Cosmic Freedom Qigong (funky name) by Master Yap. This is a different Qigong as it moves energy downwards and is more Buddhist than Taoist. The reason i tried this is because it is recommended for trauma and PTSD and is endorsed by a Psychology professor in Canada (Dr Chok Hiew) , who I had to write to to buy the video from. This is probably a far more deep and profound Qigong than the other and can really help at a deep level. It claims to be able to cure any pschological problem with six months daily practice. I have been doing it only for a few weeks so I am not sure but it certainly benefits my health, it is easy as you dont even have to breath correctly or visualise, you only have to move.

In summary if you want one which is 10 mins a day, easy, relaxing and energising try 5 element. If you want one which requires about 45 mins a day pracise but brings up emotional garbage and changes your posture and is more likely to effect your mental health do CFQ.

There is another type called Iron Crotch Qigong where you train your genitals. A dude recently pulled a 50 ton truck with his cock and balls then had someone kick him in the nuts for fun :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: 
http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_1624868.html
I wouldn't bother with than one though.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

cosmic freedom qigoing sounds interesting. can you post some links/more info on that? where can i obtain this method?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

looky looky what have i found http://www.cfqinfo.org/default.asp


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I think your link is a good one with other links in it to other sites.
This is Prof Hiew's site: http://personal.nbnet.nb.ca/cfq/

You can learn it from the book they have published and they have a video. It is pretty low budget but you can get what info you need from it but to get the most out of it you will need their latest book and video which Prof Hiew sells together if you were to e-mail him

What it is, is 7 movements which you have to do 10 times each which constitiutes one round taking 15 minutes. You are supposed to do 3 rounds at least taking about 45 minutes. It takes quite a lot of patience and discipline as you are doing the same movements quite a lot but on the bright side it is quite easy to pick up and you dont have to concentrate too hard.

If you decide to try it you will be able to tell if is helping within a week probably as your sleep will change and your digestion will improve and you will feel lighter. Whether it will cure your DP is another matter but i certainly think with time and effort it could help. But like I say it takes a lot of discipline to see the full results.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

http://personal.nbnet.nb.ca/cfq/CFQFlyer.htm


> *What are the benefits of CFQ?*
> 
> CFQ exercises have been successfully used in trauma work with children affected by war, to recover from depression and from other severe symptoms of post-traumatic stress disorder. CFQ practice has helped patients cope better with many difficulties, including blood disorders, and chronic and auto-immune diseases. The root of disease is negative emotional states, and actions that traumatize mind and body and dysregulate vital physiological functions. CFQ counters these conditions.
> 
> CFQ moves radiant energy or qi to create a smooth and balanced flow. This balanced flow eliminates trapped biological and emotional trauma. This practice roots out the body?s energy blockages, stops anxiety, and quiets the heart. CFQ is a method of helping the body return to its natural state of good health by cleansing negative energy, activating the resilience spirit and bringing pure cosmic energy into the body. Emotional, physical distress and spiritual blockages are thoroughly cleared out and health restored.


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Pablo said:


> 2 - Cosmic Freedom Qigong (funky name) by Master Yap. This is a different Qigong as it moves energy downwards and is more Buddhist than Taoist. The reason i tried this is because it is recommended for trauma and PTSD and is endorsed by a Psychology professor in Canada (Dr Chok Hiew) , who I had to write to to buy the video from. This is probably a far more deep and profound Qigong than the other and can really help at a deep level. It claims to be able to cure any pschological problem with six months daily practice. I have been doing it only for a few weeks so I am not sure but it certainly benefits my health, it is easy as you dont even have to breath correctly or visualise, you only have to move.
> 
> In summary if you want one which is 10 mins a day, easy, relaxing and energising try 5 element. If you want one which requires about 45 mins a day pracise but brings up emotional garbage and changes your posture and is more likely to effect your mental health do CFQ.


Do you have an update on this type of qigong and are there no explanation of exercises on youtube?

I have done falun gong on and off. Once I really felt more grounded and the last exercise which is a meditation, you can really feel the energy flow better. However, I haven't been consistent enough with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

I also do Chi Kung, as it's sometimes called. I learned from books by Wong Kiew Kit, who is a Shaolin monk, and I would recommend them.

As you said though Davinizi, you really have to practice regularly to get the benefits, and being consistent with it is the hard part with unreliable moods and mental state! I did a set the other night, but that was the first time in a while.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

jeremy said:


> Good post. I think science and the medical profession does need to start looking at (in this case Qi) but also other forms of energy therapies. There are some xtreme obvious benefits with them. There are plenty out there. Reiki is also a good one. Thanks for the link anyway Universal.
> 
> Regards
> Jeremy


This post reminds me of a great quote by the great inventor Nikola Tesla... 'The day science begins to study non-physical phenomena, it will make more progress in one decade than in all the previous centuries of its existence.'..

He was miles ahead of science, and a hundred or so years later, they still haven't caught up.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> He was miles ahead of science, and a hundred or so years later, they still haven't caught up.


This is wrong. Philosophy, psychology, the humanities and others are doing this.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

TDX said:


> This is wrong. Philosophy, psychology, the humanities and others are doing this.


In the context of his work and how he worked, no it's not wrong. He didn't work within the confines of the theory of physics, he worked with natural law. Scientists to this day don't understand natural law. Read up on him..


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

What do you mean by "natural law"?


----------

